# Odbc Mac



## draekonyss (16 Mars 2006)

Mon probleme :
arriver a faire fonctionner des drivers ODBC sous Macintosh.
Je comprends pas grand chose a l'ODBC, et les quelques tests que j'ai essayer n'ont pas été tres concluant : acceder par odbc a un serveur mySQL. J'ai tenter de suivre l'aide qui se trouve sur le site www.projectomega.com, mais bon ca donne pas grand chose. Il y a un petit probleme de librairie.
Donc si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ca serait cool.
OS X.4, mySQL 4.0.21, j'ai teste les drivers myODBC avec le gestionnaire de macOSX.


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Mars 2006)

Salut et bienvenue sur macgé ,

As-tu jeté un oeuil sur ce site ?

A défaut, peux-tu préciser dans quel contexte tu cherches à faire fonctionner ton driver ODBC ?


----------



## draekonyss (17 Mars 2006)

Oui, enfin je l'avais trouver dans mes peregrinations a travers le web. En fait mon but premier est de reussir a faire fonctionner l'ODBC. Je test avec mySQL dans un premier temps car j'ai installer mySQL avec apache, php, pour du devellopement web personnel. Mais le but final serait de faire marcher le driver ODBC 4D dans un but professionnel.
Voila.


----------



## draekonyss (17 Mars 2006)

Bon j'arrive pas a editer mon post, donc je post a la suite. Apres plusieurs recherche sur le net j'ai appris que les drivers ODBC pour 4D ne tournent que soit A)sous la 2004, soit B) sous la 2003 mais que Windows. mon probleme s'arrete la.


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Mars 2006)

Si je comprends bien, 4D est un pré-requis pour ton usage professionnel ?


----------



## draekonyss (11 Avril 2006)

Oui, en fait le probleme est toujours le meme, mais le truc (désolé si je troll) c'est que j'ai besoin de pouvoir récuperer des infos de ma base de donnée 4D et pouvoir les récuperer sous Excel.
Et la vous me dites : " ben tu export tes données en TXT et tu import dans Excel" et ben non c'est deja ce qu'on fait et c'est de la perte de temps (donc d'argent).
Pour bien faire il faudrait pouvoir envoyer des requetes ODBC à 4D depuis Excel, mais bon vu ke les drivers 4D odbc ne tournent que sous Windows...au pire peut etre en le bloosant, mais meme la je vois pas comment.


----------

